# The police state NWO



## Rancho (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.vice.com/read/tahrir-square-egypt-cairo-two-tom-dale


Thought this was interesting and definitely worth bringing to attention
Police brutality is becoming a worldwide crisis 
What is your freedom worth?


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 30, 2011)

And yet, here you are, doing nothing about it besides posting a link that maybe a handful of people will read.

cxr - blah blah blah


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Nov 30, 2011)

a hand full of people is better than none.


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 30, 2011)

Until I see anyone from this board doing something of real substance, I say a handful is just as useful as none.

cxr - waiting for austerity, the catalyst to the real revolution!


----------



## Rancho (Nov 30, 2011)

Awareness is key. I'd like to think informing people can at least open a discussion which is how any movement starts right?


----------

